# extension tables for Ridgid granite top saw



## bake (May 1, 2008)

Has anyone made extension tables for their Ridgid granite top saw? I would like to add some to mine and am looking for some ideas. I am mostly concerned with how to attach and support it.

thanks Bake


----------



## Cory (Jan 14, 2009)

I haven't done it, yet, but I plan to. I think the number one thing that will need to happen is the replacement of the angle iron on the front and back. Replacing those will give you the ability to mount an additional table. I know you can buy a 48" or 60" piece of angle from one of the big boxes, or you could go to a local steel supplier for a longer piece. You'll have to tap the holes so you can screw the fence tube to the rail.

As an alternative, you could build a small cabinet to fill the space between the rails. It could act as an extension table but be free standing. You'd gain the extra real estate but you wouldn't gain any cutting capacity.

Good luck with it. Please be sure and post some pictures of what you end up with so we can see what you decided to do.

Cory


----------



## iamwelty (Nov 14, 2009)

Hey Bake, I think there are all kinds of ideas in regards to this subject on the Ridgig website…

http://www.ridgidforum.com/forum/index.php

I think if you do a search for R4511 extension tables, you'll find what you need. Let me know if it doesn't work and I'll try to figure where I saw them.


----------



## bake (May 1, 2008)

Thanks I did that and found some info. http://www.ridgidforum.com/forum/showthread.php?t=25603


----------



## iamwelty (Nov 14, 2009)

It's a cool sight and you'll find about a zillion posts about the R4511… great saw! Have fun!


----------

